# Xine spielt nur noch wenige Formate

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo!

Der Video-Player meiner Wahl ist seit längerem schon xine (xine-ui).

Doch seit kurzem spielt dieser nur noch wenige Formate (z.B. DVDs und Theora) ab. Bei anderen Video-Dateien (XviD, DivX, h.264, QuickTime) berichtet mir xine, dass der Video-Codec dazu fehlen würde.

Ich habe schon im xine-plugin-Verzeichnis nachgeschaut und es scheint wirklich einiges zu fehlen.

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem oder weiß, woran es liegen könnte (ich habe xine bereits mehrmals neu emerged)

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Mar 2008 23:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles/"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/mnt/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/xmms /usr/local/overlays/beef"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.254/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X a52 aac acpi aim alsa amd64 amr asf audiofile avi bash-completion bzip2 cairo cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cpudetection crypt css cups curl dbus dts dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode exif fame fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran freetype fuse gif glibc-omitfp glitz glut glx gpm gtk gtk2 iconv icq imagemagick imlib insecure-savers ipv6 java javascript joystick jpeg lzo mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modplug moznopango mozsvg mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses new-login nls no_wxgtk1 nocd nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pdf perl png ppds python quicktime readline rtc s3tc samba scanner sdl session slang smp spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd tga theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales vcd vorbis x264 xine xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

emerge -pv xine-lib

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.10.1-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd fbcon flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype vcd vorbis wavpack xcb xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -gnome -jack -libcaca -oss -pulseaudio -real -speex -v4l (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xinerama" 0 kB
```

ls /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.10

```

mime.types                   xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.so  xineplug_decode_spu.so      xineplug_dmx_image.so       xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so       xineplug_inp_mms.so         xineplug_vo_out_sdl.so

post                         xineplug_decode_gsm610.so      xineplug_decode_sputext.so  xineplug_dmx_matroska.so    xineplug_dmx_real.so        xineplug_inp_net.so         xineplug_vo_out_xcbshm.so

vidix                        xineplug_decode_image.so       xineplug_decode_theora.so   xineplug_dmx_mng.so         xineplug_dmx_slave.so       xineplug_inp_pnm.so         xineplug_vo_out_xcbxv.so

xineplug_ao_out_alsa.so      xineplug_decode_lpcm.so        xineplug_decode_vorbis.so   xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.so  xineplug_dmx_sputext.so     xineplug_inp_rtp.so         xineplug_vo_out_xshm.so

xineplug_ao_out_file.so      xineplug_decode_mad.so         xineplug_decode_yuv.so      xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so   xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so   xineplug_inp_rtsp.so        xineplug_vo_out_xvmc.so

xineplug_ao_out_none.so      xineplug_decode_mpc.so         xineplug_dmx_asf.so         xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so    xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so  xineplug_inp_smb.so         xineplug_vo_out_xv.so

xineplug_decode_a52.so       xineplug_decode_mpeg2.so       xineplug_dmx_audio.so       xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so        xineplug_flac.so            xineplug_inp_stdin_fifo.so  xineplug_vo_out_xxmc.so

xineplug_decode_bitplane.so  xineplug_decode_nsf.so         xineplug_dmx_avi.so         xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.so     xineplug_inp_cdda.so        xineplug_inp_vcdo.so        xineplug_wavpack.so

xineplug_decode_dts.so       xineplug_decode_rgb.so         xineplug_dmx_fli.so         xineplug_dmx_nsv.so         xineplug_inp_dvb.so         xineplug_inp_vcd.so

xineplug_decode_dvaudio.so   xineplug_decode_spucc.so       xineplug_dmx_flv.so         xineplug_dmx_ogg.so         xineplug_inp_dvd.so         xineplug_vo_out_fb.so

xineplug_decode_faad.so      xineplug_decode_spucmml.so     xineplug_dmx_games.so       xineplug_dmx_pva.so         xineplug_inp_file.so        xineplug_vo_out_none.so

xineplug_decode_ff.so        xineplug_decode_spudvb.so      xineplug_dmx_iff.so         xineplug_dmx_qt.so          xineplug_inp_http.so        xineplug_vo_out_opengl.so
```

P.S.: mplayer funktioniert noch tadellos

----------

## c_m

emerge mal neu mit den useflags "real" und "win32codecs"

das sind die passenden für alles was windoof is (afaik auch divx) und realmedia

----------

## s.hase

 *c_m wrote:*   

> emerge mal neu mit den useflags "real" und "win32codecs"
> 
> 

 

Da er unter amd64 ist wird ihm das sehr wenig helfen.

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv xine-lib 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Man beachte das win32codecs ausgeklammert ist.

In letzter ein Update gemacht und revdep-rebuild vergessen?

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell helfen hier die

```
media-libs/amd64codecs

     Available versions:  *20061203 ~*20071007

     Homepage:            http://www.mplayerhq.hu/

     Description:         64-bit binary codecs for video and audio playback support
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## c_m

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   emerge mal neu mit den useflags "real" und "win32codecs"
> 
>  
> 
> Da er unter amd64 ist wird ihm das sehr wenig helfen.

 

In der tat, das hab ich glatt überlesen...

Allerdings ist das imho genau sein problem.

----------

## s.hase

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings ist das imho genau sein problem.

 

Also ich hatte bis vor 2 Wochen noch ein amd64 Gentoo und XviD, DivX und Co. geht eindeutig ohne die win32codecs. Den Quicktime-Part übernimmt libquicktime. wmv übernimmt inzwischen, glaube ich jedenfalls, ffmepg. Und bisher ging es bei ihm ja auch, deshalb denke ich mal da wird einfach was neu gebaut werden müssen. Eventuell mal ~/.xine-ui oder so ähnlich (wenn es sowas geben sollte) löschen. Ich habe immer kaffeine genutzt, das aber auf xine-lib aufbaut, und hatte keine Probleme beim Abspielen unter amd64.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Okay... Das ich ein 64Bit-System fahre hätte ich eindeutig erwähnen sollen, sorry...

Und wie s.hase bereits sagte funktionierte auch alles...

Und wie sich nun herausstellt, liegt es wohl tatsächlich an ffmpeg. Ich habe alles mögliche probiert. Xine neu gebaut, Plug-Ins und USE-Flags nachgeschaut, in der Config geschraubt etc... Aber auf ein einfaches revdep-rebuild war ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen (D'oh! Dabei ist das sonst das erste was ich mache).

Dieses läuft nun fröhlich durch und baut u.a. ffmpeg neu. Danach wird - wahrscheinlich - wieder alles laufen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

----------

## c_m

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Okay... Das ich ein 64Bit-System fahre hätte ich eindeutig erwähnen sollen, sorry...

 

ach, ich hab halt wieder nur die hälfte aufmerksam gelesen  :Wink: 

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Aber auf ein einfaches revdep-rebuild war ich tatsächlich nicht gekommen (D'oh! Dabei ist das sonst das erste was ich mache).

 

Das wäre jetzt mein nächster schuss gewesen  :Wink: 

----------

